# Strategic Space Command (Round 2)



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi fellas, I was on the Round 2 website today,and read that the upcoming "Interplanetary UFO Mystery Ship" would be the first in a series of "Strategic Space Command" ships. Does anybody know anything else about what kinds of designs they are considering? More Matt Jeffries(sp) perhaps??? I'm kinda' excited about this.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Moon,

The "Strategic Space Command" was created by AMT for their _Leif Erickson_ space ship model, which was the original iteration of what has become known as the "Interplanetary UFO Mystery Ship". AMT apparently had other designs in mind, but none appeared as a kit. However, with our good buddy/savior Tom Lowe at the helm of Round 2, anything is possible.

Winchell Chung has compiled just about everything you'd care to know about the _Leif Erickson_. Here's a link to his web site: http://www.projectrho.com/leifstub.html.

Enjoy!

Mark McG.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I want to see the Leif Erickson reissued in its original form (in grey plastic) with the clear red engine parts.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> I want to see the Leif Erickson reissued in its original form (in grey plastic) with the clear red engine parts.


And the chrome sprue. And the decals (including that silly Viking helmet logo).

Since the audio file is available online, we don't need the paper record "Sounds of Outer Space" -- if anyone still has a record player to play it on. The bad poetry is a hoot!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Deej and scot,

The good news is, Federation Models has resin copies of the _Leif Erickson_ engines: http://www.federationmodels.com/products/federation_models/default.htm.
The bad news is, they're tan resin.

I agree that the Viking helmet logo looked silly. Prior to hearing about Round 2's reissue, I made up a logo to print as a decal for the SSC John Glenn, which was mentioned in the back story that AMT included with the original kit. I can email it if you're interested, as the link from Winchell Chung's site doesn't seem to be working at present.

Mark McG.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah I have seen the Federation pieces (nice but totally useless if you want to make the kit light up)...


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I never knew there was a version before the glow - And here I thought I knew something about models :freak: 

Thanks for the link, McG! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

You're welcome, hed...now you know that none of us will ever know all there is to know, ya know?

Mark McG.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

There's a whole sub-forum at Starship Modeler dedicated to the SSC: Strategic Space Command. LOTS of kewel original artwork, which includes an awesome kit of the _SSC Christopher Columbus_ in resin - a nicely cast and designed kit (I bought a copy at WF this year).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's the itty bitty resin kit from Allaince Models:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/leif1000.html

It looks adorable on a shelf with my 1/1000 Trek bashes.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

When I was growing up in the early 70s, and into building models, my best friend's older brother was into kits. He had the original AMT Star Trek enterprise with lights, and also the Leif Ericcson. So I remember his old kits and what he did to try to fix them up in the 70s and 80s... I had the Glow UFO Mystery Ship, but always wanted the origional LE kit. I remember also seeing the print ads for the kit in very early issues of Scale Modeller magazine (NOT Fine Scale Modeller!). 

Now that I think of it, the guy also had the original lavender colored Aurora Godzilla, the Monster Scenes Pendulum, 2001 Orion, and the MPC Gigantics Tarantula and Scorpion.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I only had the Glow-in-the-Dark one, and I still have the shuttle. I since bought two resin ones and two resin shuttles, but really want this one again. Sure the Leif Erickson would be better, but, we get what we can.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Guys,

Federation Models also has a set _Leif Erickson_ by J T Graphics. Scroll down this page about 3/4 of the way: http://www.federationmodels.com/decals/jt_graphics/default.htm. The opaque resin engines will be a problem, but sharp guys like you ought to be able to figger something out.

Mark McG.


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Or, you can be patient while some crafty GK'er finishes the production molds for the translucent red parts. 

Would you guys be satisfied with plain resin parts in place of the chromed parts ?
Easy enough to paint with one of the chrome paints on the market these days. 

Oh yea...Griff....thanks for the nod towards the Christopher Columbus ( re-stocking soon at SSM )
I 'preciate the gesture ;-)
Get a chance to work on your's yet ?


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Mr. McG for the info and that site is terrific,I had seen it before,but that was some time ago. It has expanded since my last visit. Great artwork and blueprints! I would love to see a new,bigger version of that cool scoutship. I love this kit,and the original LE artwork. I can't wait for the re-release of the glow version,I will get at least 2-3! The ONLY thing I don't like is the clunky scoutship landing gear. Now if we can get Round 2 to release the K7 station too.


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't mean to keep poping into these posts with teasers...but....
I just happen to be sitting on masters for a 1/72 scale Vega ( Leif Scout Ship ). The kit will include a cockpit as well as 2 options for landing gear.
It will become available soon(ish)
lots of other groovy things in the works as well.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

No problem on mentioning the kit. It really is a nice one. I think that Steven Wilson - the designer - came up with an awesome descendent of the _Leif Ericsson_ design. :thumbsup:


----------

